
Show HN: PG&E Address Check – Alternative PG&E Outage Site - fschmaltz
https://pgestatus.com/
======
fschmaltz
I got tired of waiting for PG&E to fix their site.

I might be in the affected area but I was unsure. It took me forever to get
through to the PG&E website. It seems that they aren't doing anything to fix
it so I dug into how they were making requests and hacked together a front end
site really quick.

They might shut this down at anytime – and their API end point has been flakey
all day – but it works by using their API for checking outages without trying
to load their site.

You can view the code and file issues for the site here:
[https://github.com/francisschmaltz/pge-
status](https://github.com/francisschmaltz/pge-status)

Demo: [https://imgur.com/a/k0sRFEP](https://imgur.com/a/k0sRFEP)

This site is hosted on DigitalOcean and results are cached with Cloudflare for
1 hour so this site might fare a little better than theirs.

